# Greetings from Connecticut



## Bushi1971 (Feb 21, 2018)

Hello all. I am from Connecticut and just beginning the journey. Looking forward to one day hopefully calling you all brothers. Sure I will have a lot of questions as last night was my first dinner at the lodge and have been invited back for a second in a couple of weeks. Just disappointed it took me so long to make this step but everything happens for a reason. 

Have a great day!


----------



## WX2CIB (Feb 21, 2018)

Welcome and enjoy the journey. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Warrior1256 (Feb 21, 2018)

Greetings and welcome to the forum. Glad you have "taken the plunge" so to speak. Keep us updated on your progress and participate in these forums. The knowledge that you gain will give you a leg up.


----------



## Bro Asad (Feb 25, 2018)

You're going back to eat the food if your own free will? Ha. Welcome to the fam bro


----------



## Matt L (Feb 25, 2018)

Welcome and good luck with your journey. Many years ago I lived in Stamford and worked on the Post road.  I have cousins in Uncasville.  Let us know if we can be of any help.


----------



## LK600 (Feb 25, 2018)

Bushi1971 said:


> Just disappointed it took me so long to make this step but everything happens for a reason.



I had similar feelings my friend.  Best of luck to you and your 1st steps.


----------



## SteveH (Feb 25, 2018)

Enjoy the journey.


----------



## Bushi1971 (Feb 27, 2018)

Bro Asad said:


> You're going back to eat the food if your own free will? Ha. Welcome to the fam bro


Yes the food and conversation was great. You honor me by calling me brother but I have not yet earned that title. Hopefully soon.


----------



## Bushi1971 (Feb 27, 2018)

Matt L said:


> Welcome and good luck with your journey. Many years ago I lived in Stamford and worked on the Post road.  I have cousins in Uncasville.  Let us know if we can be of any help.


Thanks for the offer. I have family friends in Uncasville.


----------



## Bushi1971 (Feb 27, 2018)

Thanks all for the kind words. I think my biggest worry is that I don’t know anyone in the lodge and it might be held against me.


----------



## Keith C (Feb 27, 2018)

Bushi1971 said:


> Thanks all for the kind words. I think my biggest worry is that I don’t know anyone in the lodge and it might be held against me.



I highly doubt it will be held against you in any way.  In my case I knew no one in my Lodge, though I do have a friend who is a member of another lodge who help make introductions.  Just expect that the brothers in the lodge will want to get to know you before you petition, as, no doubt you will want to get to know them.  Relax and be yourself and it will be fine!



Matt L said:


> Welcome and good luck with your journey. Many years ago I lived in Stamford and worked on the Post road.  I have cousins in Uncasville.  Let us know if we can be of any help.



I had no idea, I was born and raised (but not, you know "raised") in Stamford, CT.  I worked just off the Post Road in Norwalk, and my Dad worked on the Post Road in Stamford at the Dodge Dealer.   Small world


----------



## Bloke (Feb 28, 2018)

Greetings and welcome. Becoming a Freemason was one of the best decisions I made. My advice, be patient, stick with it, but keep expressing your desire to join to those brothers, without becoming a pest  Remember, Freemasonry is not a sprint, it's a marathon, a way of life which should guide you to a better life...  that's the idea anyway


----------

